# [SOLVED] Bluetooth &amp; BlueZ Issues



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

This is the message I get when I try to pair my iPod touch or iPad to my Linux Mint 17 (Mate') & Bodhi. Of course I had no issue with pairing my Apple devices when I used Mint 13 and 16. I've had no issue pairing my Apple wireless (iOS) keyboard. This is the message I recieve after several failed attempts of pairing to bluetooth.

usb dongle 4.0

*BlueZ failed*
Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started.

*[email protected] ~ $ dmesg | grep bluetooth*
[ 625.641280] input: Apple Wireless Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:71/input12
[email protected] ~ $ 


*studio1-GA-78LMT-USB3 ~ # hidd --search*
Searching ...
No devices in range or visible
studio1-GA-78LMT-USB3 ~ #


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Bluetooth & BlueZ Issues*

I would start by manually starting blueZ with this command:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```
If that doesn't fix the problem then we can try reinstalling blue-manager and the bluetooth tools.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Bluetooth & BlueZ Issues*

Thanks. I'm going to bookmarke this.

Unfortunately, my Linux computer boot-ups up to a screen then ask me for my login name and password. I put my user name and password in correctly and the computer tells me my user and/or password isincorrect. I think I'll start from scratch.... had the computer setup just like I wanted it. Oh well, thanks again,


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Bluetooth & BlueZ Issues*

Well after a fresh install of Linux Mint 17 Mate', not being able to connect bluetooth devices persisted._ Did some searching and found this "Blog" that provide a solution to my bluetooth issues, maybe it will help others also..._


Quick Tip: Bluetooth A2DP on Linux Mint 17 Qiana MATE


----------

